# Atomic subwoofer



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

Got my hands on a Atomic 12" subwoofer, looks pretty oldschool. Perhaps early 90's. Single VC 4ohm - backvented. Says "Made in U.S.A" on the back. Can't read the sticker with the model name. Looks like 4 digits...

Measured it with DATS. Q - 0.66 / Fs 32Hz / Vas 140lit


Any idea if this is a good sub or not? Never heard of the brand before.


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

Pics might help. The name sounds familiar but I have never ran one so I won't be able to give any real input. I am just curious to see it and see if it sparks anything in my over shoulder storage compartment.


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

I'll get a picture for you tomorrow


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

Found a picture on the web, this is exactly identical:


----------



## Sound Suggestions (Dec 5, 2010)

My friend had 2 Atomic 10" subs back in the mid 90's, he had them in a sealed enclosure (seem to be a total of about 2.8/3 current/ft they were firing forward in a sedan type vehicle, they were okay at best, really punchy not much else...almost like the enclosure was a little too small...can't really elaborate much more than that...


----------



## Sound Suggestions (Dec 5, 2010)

Same brand different speakers, yours looked much better (better built)


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Cool find, but it all depends on what you would consider "good" 

It's obviously hard to tell just from the pics, but I would be willing to bet that this is an underhung design. Many subs from this era used underhung motor/coil combos. The advantage being very high effeciency at the cost of poor xmax. 

Still, I think it's really neat to come across old school subs like this. Comparatively, the older amps are much easier to find.


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

Well I payed $10 for it. Guess I can try it out in the car if got the time


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Hanatsu said:


> Well I payed $10 for it. Guess I can try it out in the car if got the time


Excellent deal! That's chump change for a cool piece of car audio history!


----------



## Yankeesound (Jul 11, 2009)

Atomic has been out for awhile, they made amps and subs. I think they still do.

Not bad for 10 bucks


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Atomic was the house brand of SJA audio in Simi Valley CAL.
I dont know if they still exist,or are the same company.
They use to make speakers for other companies.The Kove Armageddon was one of the most popular.
I use to talk to George the owner on a daily basis.He was always willing to help me out with designing boxes and making prototype subs with different parameters.I use to have about 100 faxes from him.He designed the box for the (8) 15 Atomic Apocalypse in my Astro van to play down to 25 hz at 156 db. however I have not dealt with the company since WE went out of business about 10 years ago.
I know they were still around a few years back because I came across a 48 inch sub they made.I think they made the subs for Autotek Including the 21 inch.And the Orion's
I looked through all my old literature but cant find anything on the one in the picture.It must be a newer model.
The way he designed the sub's was to work in all types of boxes but the group delay was so low they sounded real good in ported because of the better transient response.Even when the program would suggest a sealed one.
Thats when people started calling me the Atomic tech
SJA might be able to help.
I was wrong.The sub you have is an older one.Early 90's


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

Seeing the pics for me did not ring any bells lol but I do remember that logo.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

shawnk said:


> Excellent deal! That's chump change for a cool piece of car audio history!


I'll agree with Shawn.


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> Atomic was the house brand of SJA audio in Simi Valley CAL.
> I dont know if they still exist,or are the same company.
> They use to make speakers for other companies.The Kove Armageddon was one of the most popular.
> I use to talk to George the owner on a daily basis.He was always willing to help me out with designing boxes and making prototype subs with different parameters.I use to have about 100 faxes from him.He designed the box for the (8) 15 Atomic Apocalypse in my Astro van to play down to 25 hz at 156 db. however I have not dealt with the company since WE went out of business about 10 years ago.
> ...


Interesting, thanks


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

There is web site (atomicspeakers.com)


----------

